# Nail piercings...?



## greengoesmoo (Dec 29, 2009)

When I was in my teens I used to occasionally pierce a hole in my longest nail and add charms/beads/all sorts of junk. It's something I vaguely remember being popular along with teeth gems..

I would grind the hole with a scalpel blade, I am now aware one can buy special drills for this! 

Does anyone still do this?

Also, how do you guys seal the hole to keep it strong? I was always an advocate of sealing it with superglue, and once I even used a bit of left over epoxy resin (dreadful, I know!) 

I found this awesome broken necklace in my work car park today, and got inspired! 

So pics if you have them? And advice if you have any too please!

If I decide to start again, I promise to post pics!


----------



## BEA2LS (Dec 29, 2009)

i remember a picture a few years back on live journal and what not with a mac charm hanging from a nail.
my nails were never long enough to do so and to be honest i never tried.


----------



## gildedangel (Dec 29, 2009)

I have never heard of this practice before; but now I am intrigued. My nails are not long enough to do something like that though. I can't wait to see your pics!


----------



## Makeup Emporium (Dec 29, 2009)

My nails are not long enough, or strong enough, to do this.  I haven't seen anyone with a nail charm in quite a few years now though.  I always figured it would be a pain in the butt getting caught on everything!!


----------



## nebbish (Dec 29, 2009)

Girlfriend of mine just did this. I couldn't help thinking, "That's SO nineties!" And I didn't like the fad then, I don't like it now. Just my opinion.


----------



## BEA2LS (Dec 29, 2009)

i also do not think that i like it but whatever makes you happy, ya know?


----------



## EleanorDanger (Jan 6, 2010)

Oh wow I used to do this a lot! I had this super strong safety pin I'd use to pierce the nail, then paint over with lots of polish (I am also terrible with using superglue to fix them, shhhh!). I'd make charms using the ring clasps from necklaces, I think my favourite was a little cross. I don't have any pictures though unfortunately. I don't think I'd do it again though, it's been 10 years and I think I'd get some pretty strange looks at work!


----------



## dirtball (Jan 14, 2010)

haha whatever guys, id totally rock this. everything else 70s-90s came back! im a hair dresser, so itd definitely get stuck in someones hair so i unfortunately cant. transdesign.com sells charms galore in gold and silver along with the little drill which is basically a sharp metal stick


----------



## fiction_writer (Jan 23, 2010)

i used to do this too! my second cousin worked at a nail salon and she would always make nail piuercings for me when i came in to have my nails done. i think they are pretty but i keep my nails very short now because they break easily so i doubt i could do the piercing thing again.


----------

